# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação Sarcophyton

## António Frazão

Boa Tarde,
Fiz uma Search não encontrei nada que indicasse como Cortar o Sarcophyton, decidi fazer o post, fica assim a informação para os próximos que queiram cortar os seus.
Ainda esta semana coloco uma foto do meu que tem uma forma bastante complicada, para ler opiniões de como o ei de cortar.

Alguem pode partilhar experiências em cortar sarcophytons? como fizeram?
Como depois de cortado as mudas formam o pé?em quanto tempo? como as agarraram às pedras?

obrigado
António

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Tinha 1 saco médio que comprei num logista.
mais tarde desfiz-me dele e adquiri um maior.
Com o passar do tempo reparei que numa rocha solta existiam 5 pólipos pequeninos.
Após um olhar mais cuidado reparei que eram 2 pequenos sarcos muito pequeninos que ficaram do 1º que comprei.
Agora estam identicos a um sarco adulto mas, numa escala muito reduzida.
Foi uma propagação ao calhas... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Aquihttp://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ghlight=videos

----------

